# Logan 6561-h



## shott8283 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Logan 14X40 with a L-00 spindle, a new home recently and started to work on it.  Came pretty much bare.  Other than a funky style QCTP, it came with a lever collet closer . 

Did not come with collets and I am unsure what style of closer/adapter it came with.  I would like to figure out what style of collets I can start getting for it.  


Any ideas how I can go about figuring what style of collets this style of closer takes? 

Thanks!


----------



## shott8283 (Mar 11, 2016)

ETA -   I'm pretty confident its a SB style lever.  only because it doesn't seem to match any of the ones on logans current website.  it has a locking collar.  ill try and post pics later if that would help


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2016)

One step to take is to determine what the collet threads are.  If it is a lever type closer, and if the lever mount on the left end of the headstock (not front mounted), it will have a draw tube that runs through the spindle.  The thread is inside the right end of the draw tube.  Is there a collet closer adapter or do the collets fit directly into the spindle taper?  If the latter, what is the spindle taper (not the L-00 - that mounts the chucks).  If the former, what is the ID of the adapter?


----------



## shott8283 (Mar 12, 2016)

It is a lever style closer and is mounted so the lever is on the left end.  I unbolted the mounting plate and took the draw tube right out.  There is a spindle adapter for the L-00 spindle and there is a taper adapter for the spindle.  I will have to get the Id of the adapter when I get home in the morning.  I have everything off the lathe to clean up, all 3 pieces.  The spindle adapter, will it have a major and minor ID or is it straight boar? 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 13, 2016)

Shott,

All of the (few) collet spindle adapters that I am actually familiar with except for Morse Taper will have a short taper on the right end (with a major and minor diameter) and then the balance is straight bore.  I suppose that some might have a slightly larger diameter at the left end if the draw tube pilots up into the adapter.  But none that I know of are made that way.  Some (all that I know of)  will have a short anti-rotation peg or pin sticking out from the ID near the left end.  This is to keep the collet from rotating as you turn the draw tube to draw the collet into battery.


----------



## shott8283 (Mar 13, 2016)

Here are some pics I took.  I figured it would have been easier instead of trying to explain what I have.  The draw bar has internal threads.  The adapter has a nipple in it for indexing the collet.  And you can see the spindle nose protector


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 13, 2016)

Shott,

I have a chart giving at least some of the dimensions for 60 different type collets.  None could match the ID at the small end of your closer adapter.  Please re-check the bore of the straight section at the small end.  To match any of the nearest collets on the list, the ID needs to be about 1.251" -0.000 + .0.0015 or thereabouts.  There are six collets on the list with a body diameter of 1.250".  The next smaller one is 1.125", which would be 'way too sloppy.

Re-check the ID and also check the thread pitch.  And try to measure the approximate length of the internal tapered part of the adapter.  If the ID turns out to be a nominal 1-1/4" and the thread pitch is 20, then the collet type is probably 5C, which is far and away the most common in use today on lathes of the size of yours.  However, there are four more with 20 tpi and one with 16 tpi.that it could be.


----------



## shott8283 (Mar 13, 2016)

wa5cab

thank you so much for the info.  Im almost certain its going to be a 5C collet, the ID on the small end was in fact 1.250.  I remeasured it after I took the picture, more accurately while not trying to take a pic at the same time.  I will confirm the draw bar threads also to confirm.  ill grab a cheap 5C off eBay to verify also .. 

thanks again man  I appreciate the help!


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 14, 2016)

You're welcome.  With confirmation on the straight ID, my first guess would be 5C, if for no other reason that the other choices are not common.


----------

